# NBA Legends Tour - Nov 23th @ Antwerp, Belgium



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Dennis Rodman and Tim Hardaway will play there ... does anybody know any further details?


http://www.ballineurope.com/us-basketball/nba/dennis-rodman-to-lead-nba-legends-in-europe/

http://www.sportpaleis.be/nl/kalender/usa_legends_of_basketball


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

> Other players listed to participate in the NBA Legends event are Tracy Murray, Lamond Murray, AC Green, Shawn Kemp, Stacey Augmon, Norm Nixon, Darwin Cook, John Starks, Kenny Anderson, Oliver Miller, Stanley Roberts, Moses Malone, Robert Reid, Orlando Woolridge, Johnny Egan, Rodney McCray, Darryl Dawkins, Spud Webb, Dee Brown, Dominique Wilkins and Gerald Wilkins.


How come Rodman gets to headline a group that includes guys like Nique and Kemp and Moses Malone and some other guys that I probably don't know.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Does anybody know who'll REALLY show up there? This is from the event website:



> Vrijdag 13 november 2009 komen de USA Legends of Basketball naar ons land. De USA Legends is een basketteam samengesteld uit ex-spelers uit de Amerikaanse profcompetitie. Absolute trekpleister is niemand minder dan Dennis Rodman. Rodman verzamelde in zijn carrière vijf NBA-ringen, won twee titels met de Detroit Pistons (1989 en 1990) en drie met de Chicago Bulls (1996-1998). In 2000 hield hij het profbestaan voor bekeken. Sindsdien blinkt Rodman uit in het nachtleven en op het witte doek. Zo was hij al te zien in ‘Double Impact’, een film van Jean-Claude Van Damme.
> 
> Tweede grote topper is Tim Hardaway (NBA-speler tussen 1990 en 2002, haalde Olympisch goud in 2000 en was berucht om zijn crossover dribble). Andere namen zijn Dee Brown, Dale Ellis, Oliver Miller, Jay Williams. Daarnaast zullen ook een 5- à 6-tal top-‘streetbasketballplayers’ van de SBA (Streetball Basketball Association) uit Amerika deel uitmaken van het team. Zij zullen garant staan voor onwezenlijke dunks en superbasketbalmoves die het publiek zullen verstommen.


If you have any insider info, please share ... thx!


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

By the way, the same team plays on Nov 15th in Trier, Germany, it seems.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Because Rodman is much bigger than any of them due to his off court theatrics.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Muggsy Bogues









Tim Hardaway









Dennis Rodman


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rodman is playing with Lips, Nose and Ear rings???

WTF, how is he not going to get his nose ripped off?


----------

